# DIY/field livery Dartford and any areas PLEASE



## princestar (15 January 2015)

Someone please help me 
I'm beyond stressed. My horse is unhappy and has changed into an unhappy grump when he's always been a fabulously happy lad. 

I am desperate to find a field livery or DIY stable in Dartford, Swanley, Hextable, Longfield, Darenth, Stone, Fawkham, and the surrounding areas. 

I'm now to the point I am so unhappy and if brings me to tears to see my boy unhappy, that I am considering selling him to make him happy again. He's my horse of a lifetime so I can not believe I've said that!

I'm happy to take on a field or yard that's run down, do it up keep it tidy and bright. 

My poor horse is now on field livery on his own as my friend has sold her horse, and there is no electric so I'm frightened to be a lone girl going down there day and night on my own.

Hope you can help
07557-341-283 
Thank you


----------



## clair1978 (15 February 2015)

this is on preloved, not sure if it's any good.  http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/112062821/diy-livery-vacancy-near-longfield-kent.html


----------



## Burmilla (15 February 2015)

Have a look at all the notices in tack/feed shops, ads in Pegasus etc.  If you sell your horse you certainly won't be able to make him happy, because you will have no control over how/where he is kept, and he might not remain at the place/with the person/s you sell him to are there any other reasons he might be grumpy, or is it because he is alone?
Good luck!


----------



## BethH (19 February 2015)

Not sure if close enough but my yard manager may have a stable coming up in Otford/Dunton Green, it's not a posh yard about a dozen stables in total, but nice school, decent size stables, lots of turnout and hacking straight on to a small farm, it is priced very fairly.  Yard manager is great with the horses very calm and caring.  Would suit a very easy going horse and owner who is happy just to fit in and bob along.  I am not sure if she is looking for a minimum assisted DIY as she does like to have a vague routine re turnout/bring in and feeding but it might be worth a call.  I have very high standards for how my horse is treated and she does a great job, for the first time ever, I don't worry about going on holiday.  Most of us have been there a few years, she doesn't get loads of turnover and will only rent to the right person!  PM me if you want to.


----------



## Fransurrey (21 February 2015)

Don't know if Guilden Hill is still going, but that used to be a nice little yard. It's on the same block as The Old Mill, near Hextable/Swanley Village.


----------

